
Service Sells Domain Tweeted by Twitter Influencers/Celebrities - CM30
http://sidetrackedmedia.com
======
CM30
Yeah, saw this posted on Medium in response to this article:

[https://hackernoon.com/how-i-hijacked-top-celebrities-
tweets...](https://hackernoon.com/how-i-hijacked-top-celebrities-tweets-
including-katy-perry-shakira-fca3a0e751c6#.wz2hrjyus)

Yeah, guess someone realised you could make money by selling tweets mentioned
in celebrity tweets and social media posts. Pretty nice concept really, works
as a sneaky way to get a free backlink or two.

Wonder if anyone's tried this for fictional sites and domains? Like in
Hollywood films or primetime TV shows?

